# Here we go!!!!!



## wonare1one (Dec 28, 2007)

So I have a 2-3 wk clone and gonna grow in soil. light is pioneer VIII fluorescent  432 watt. soil is local hardware scott potting soil. with farm fox grow big nutrient and ph up for balancing the crazy ph. right now is a lil nerve wrecking because of first grow and ph wont stay up (at 2ph before feed of ph up of 6ph and goes to 3), discoloring of leaves(yellow, dark green, and even black tips), and humidity @ 55%. temp is at 71. here are a few pics to help my description!!  hope all is well, and i will definately appreciate any advice!!!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2007)

Dont Use Tin Foil. Get Mylar from your local indoor grow and hydroponex shop. Foil can cause hotspot and reflect heat and burn and dry plants. Good Luck with your grow man!


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 28, 2007)

so should i take the foil off?


----------



## thestandard (Dec 28, 2007)

you can use the dull side if u have to, flat white is a good alternative if u cant find mylar. aluminum foil is no good tho


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2007)

Aluminum foil is a poor reflectant.. "flat" white pain is far better, then mylar is better yet.


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2007)

Your plants look sick. I think you have more issues than just your light.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 28, 2007)

That ph sounds way off the mark. How are you testing ? Are you sure it's accurate ? Your soil looks very wet. Are you overwatering them? Peace RBH


----------



## wonare1one (Dec 30, 2007)

i pruchased an analog ph/moisture/light tester from a home improvement center. should i get another?


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 17, 2008)

Trainwreck X Romulin!!

Soafter Leaving My Baby Alone For A Week And Just Feeding Them Water With A Very Lil Splash Of Ff Grow Big Its Starting To Look Alil Bit Better. 

I Was Totally Reading My Ph Tester Wrong Like A Total Freakin Stoner, So My Ph Has Been Reading From 6.5-almost 8 Where It Is At Now. I Havent Fed In 4 Days To Dry The Soil A Bit(moisture Reading Too Moist). Height On Plant Is About 6-7 Inches, About 6 Inches From Light To Top Of Plant, And My Pot Size I Believe 3 Gallon. Should I Transplant To A Bigger Pot? Ff Grow Big Is 6-4-4
Is That Okay For Where Im At? 

Them Stem Seems To Be Maintaining Purple Except At New Grow, Then Turns Purple. I Will Pay Attention To Any Advice That Is Given.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks MUCH better! Keep it up :cool2:


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 18, 2008)

could someone tell me why the flowers only have 3 leaves?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 18, 2008)

if may get more as it gets older, but it seems to me most plants with 3 leafs are indica dominant, i could be wrong though - how old are your plants?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

the number of splits on the leaves increases at the branch/plant matures. the longer you veg it for, the more splits will occur on the leaves as the plant matures.


----------



## luke (Jan 18, 2008)

better clip your dead meterial not doin it any good just hurting it cause it spreads fastr clip brown and yellow material


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

luke said:
			
		

> better clip your dead meterial not doin it any good just hurting it cause it spreads fastr clip brown and yellow material


 
actually, it's not hurting it, and you SHOULDN'T clip it off... when the plant is finished with it, it will die and fall off on it's own.

that's like a doctor cutting your finger off cuz u got a hangnail....


----------



## luke (Jan 19, 2008)

yea do it whatever way you know i just do it that way especially do it right before i flower it gives it a healthy start actuallly need to order some superthirve saved me few times during algea and mold dont have that problem anymore just start with new buckets air tubes air stone ect clean out my room actually found out the problem was frm my room being to high dint have it setup right at first it would get to like 100 degress sometimes do to curculation problems from 1000 watt hps in a box that is 5 ft so yea got me one of those cool tube use a bathroom fan i brought for 77 bucks of home depot website had to get a quite one the cheap ones are loud as hell but yea my temps are running 83 85 lowest 80 when lights on highest 87 or so lights off around 73 -77 mainly so yea man do what ever you feel comfortable with people can tell you what to do but if your not fimilar and dont want to mess it up go with your own instints after all everybody has diffrent methods do what ever works best for you you done more then a few crops so you should know the main problems run into how to fix keep us updated man great grow


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

who ever said tin foil burns your plant is retarted.  that is just a made up rumor that i thought would be dead by now. just do not put it shiney side up or it will burn your plants keep it dull side facing plant , its 55% reflective which is sum cheap reflective material to me! ive used it with all my plants and have never got this Scary made up tin foil burn =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

flat white paint is 65% reflective .. tin foil is 55%.  10% is just night and day better! pfft... sumtimes ppl mix up there personal preferences with actual facts..  soo be carful there seems like even mods are doing it.


----------



## luke (Jan 19, 2008)

lol agree have you ever put tin foil in the oven when you take it outs its still warm not scodding hot common sense tin foil doesnt burn easyi can see mirrors getting hot and burning your plants but not tin foil lol fkg joke lol who ever said that is a is a idoit lol





			
				Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> who ever said tin foil burns your plant is retarted. that is just a made up rumor that i thought would be dead by now. just do not put it shiney side up or it will burn your plants keep it dull side facing plant , its 55% reflective which is sum cheap reflective material to me! ive used it with all my plants and have never got this Scary made up tin foil burn =)


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 19, 2008)

kool thanks all!!! plant is roughly 4 weeks old. i got as a clone maybe 6in tall. i havent fed or watered it in 7 days because of soil being too moist. is guano better for  veg or bud?


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 24, 2008)

after waiting 10 days i finally fed her! and heres the turn out!! how could i tell if its a female or male?? is somebody able to tell with the recent pictures i've taken? its about 5 wks old now so i would be  in vegg right? how much longer (in days) shoould i stay in vegg? and would i need to purchase another light or different light?

light is pioneer VIII fluorescent 432 watt. with 18on/6off


heres a few early morning pics.....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 30, 2008)

wonare1one said:
			
		

> how could i tell if its a female or male?


 
Hmmm, didn't you say at the start of the thread that this was a clone?  If someone cloned a male and gave it to you, I would call that super uncool, or super stupid of the person making the clones.  What I'm trying to say is that you usually clone a plant because you KNOW it is a female and that takes the guesswork out.

So if you got the the clone from someone who knows what they are doing, it is a female.


----------



## wonare1one (Jan 31, 2008)

duh to myself!! thanks man its from a medical grower. how long should i stay in veg? its been since 12/26/07.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 31, 2008)

From the pictures above, it still looks a bit small.  It will nearly double in size from the time you start flowering it, so judge accordingly.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 2, 2008)

growth has seem to be very consistent lately. fed her about 2 days ago and havent touched. here are a few pics. hey THCPEZ if i only want it to get maybe 3 1/2 feet when would be a good  time to start flowering? i wanna use what a friend told me which is ff bigbloom and from what i heard from MP is cha-ching i think its called? what's the word on bat guano? i have some but know nothing about it!  take a look at some pics.....


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 4, 2008)

i've tied a few branches down. not to the 45 degree angle(cause i'm afraid to snap them). some growth would be really great from the hungover branches, only because i'm limited to 5'h,4'w,3'deep of space. with the highest growth being tied down its still almost 1' tall. i give it 1/4 teaspoon of grow big w/ 1 1/2 cup water every other feed, water only on opposite feed. i would love to gain maybe 2oz from it only because i wish to take topper from it and start the vegg right away to make harvest of it a month later(when me and my girlfriend are done smoking the first harvest). thats all depending on if i could get some help on topping this mami.....here's some pics of my Lst-ing....... if any advice on when bat guano is useful, or what nutes and when would best to give them with my available space i have to grow will be greatly appreciated

pink strings are pulling branches maybe  45 degrees away from center..hoping for new side growth!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2008)

*Looking good mang. If you only have 3 1/2 feet to work with you have to remember your plant will stretch from 1 to 2 feet once you put her into flower depending on the strain.  *


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 4, 2008)

when would be the best time to send them into flower??????? with my available space i have to grow? but i want to take a cuttling before flower, can someone gimmee  a link on how to do it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2008)

*Well how tall is your plant now? Also here is a link on how to clone in soil by Hick.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056*


----------



## BenDover (Feb 4, 2008)

wonare1one said:
			
		

> i've tied a few branches down. not to the 45 degree angle(cause i'm afraid to snap them).



I wouldn't worry about hurting the branches. Your plant is still young, tie that sucker down.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow man, plant is looking ALOT better than it was in the first pictures, hehe...keep it up!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

lookin good, i wasnt able to LST my plant to a 45 either stalk is to stiff now i waited to long. but LST'ing it even alittle will save you atleast 3-5" in the long run which is still pretty cool.  

plant look real healthy good job!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well how tall is your plant now? Also here is a link on how to clone in soil by Hick.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18056#post18056


 
its about a foot tall now.. i would like it to get a lil bushier before flower. will shooting for bushiness take a while?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

thats gonna be a _*beast*_ when its done!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 7, 2008)

hey thanks thorn!! im hopin for a yield around 3 oz!!!:yay: i will definately keeping everyone posted during flower!!! but it need some green mojo help!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

_*GREEN MOJO*_ all the way man!!! boy if only i could over there and help you out with that BEAST!!:joint:


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 8, 2008)

hey i have some bat guano concentrating in water when would be a good time to add? im having problems with ph being at almost 8...could i add lime juice since its acidic?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey, sorry don't know anything about bat guano so can't help u out there, but about the acidity.. in my first grow i didnt have much money but had high ph and i used lime juice to get it down and that seemed to work really well and didnt bother the plants. just dont put too much in. u gotta have patience and keep testing the ph as you add it to the water 

also lemon juice and (i think) vinegar work too


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 8, 2008)

kool i'll give it a  shot


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 12, 2008)

Everythings looking great, seems like you've already learned quite a bit on here! Can't wait to see you put that girl into flower, damn, she'll be beautiful!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks yo! i will definately keep updating as i get closer to flower... i've just added to home depot bought floros, it adds 3000 more lumens to my lil grow!! so now im at about 14000per sq ft!!!  38000 with long floros, and 3000 with 2 new, for 1 1/2 x 2 3/4 ft space.. i hope i did the math right!!! alos finally put in some mylar instead of dull side of foil! I really did learn a lot here and i'll be smoking one for all the  help from EVERYONE here!!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, buddy... to answer a couple questions... if I'm not mistaken, bat guano is added in the vegging stage... and if you are limited to 3.5' height, I suggest flowering at about the 2' height.

and yes... the little lady DEFINITELY looks a lot healthier than when you started this journal... good job, man.

if you are expecting 3oz off the plant... you are going to have to veg it as much as you can... and... NEVER assume a good yeild, or you will dissapoint yourself, most likely...

also... if you are worried about breaking the stalks with LSTing... simply supercrop any branches or stems you feel are getting a bit too big....


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 13, 2008)

but how much guano should i add to it? i know its dumb to expect a certain yield but its my first grow and i only hope for the best! i think im gonna go veg for one more week but im waiting for a friend of a friend to cut some clones off of her to get me started on a another growth to keep $ in my pocket from not buyin anymore!!!  me and my girl did the math and spend an average of 800 bux a month on bud! thats a freakin ridiculus amount of money yo!!!  i'll wait for a response about adding guano to add it!! i here it helps huge!!! thanks for the advice yo!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry man, not sure bout guano. But been there with addin up how much u spend on street bud! Its ridiculous when it adds up. One point about your grow, you say you have 14000 lumens per square foot? optimal amount for marijuana is 5000 so why use so many now? If i were you, i'd probably only increase the amount of lumens when i switch over to flowering.

Sorry, it just seems like a big waste of energy.


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2008)

there are different guanos, with different nutrient values. Some for veg (hi nitrogen) and some for flowering. (high phosphates)


----------



## Mutt (Feb 13, 2008)

Good link for fertilizers and the makeup of em. 
http://agr.wa.gov/pestfert/fertilizers/FertDB/Product1.asp?action=ViewTable&ltr=F


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 15, 2008)

i appreciate  the help mutt but i need to know when its best to start feeding with guano


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 16, 2008)

so the friend of a friend finally came over and helped me top my beauty!!! so now i have six more going in some superthrive!!! pics coming soon, send me some green mojo!!!!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 16, 2008)

so i finally got my mama to give me some babies! happy birthday to sixtuplets!!!!! they are sitting in h20 with superthrive to get them going.

#1 is my mama with new haircut!
#2 picture of the new  family 
#3 is dark, but my newborns!
#4 same as 3 but better resolution
#5 just because i love the new family garden


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Cloning is great mang. Once you get the hang of it your never gonna wanna plant another seed.   Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them little ladies rooted. :aok: *


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks for the mojo!! my buddy said it'll take maybe 10-12 days for roots so i'll keep you posted... should i start another grow journal?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe add to yours..thats what I do..then i can allways come here to see...and no one else can...Remeber rule# 1   Don't tell anyone.

Those Ladies R HOT..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*You could if ya want but i would just keep this one going.  *


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 16, 2008)

i will keep it in this journal.. because of the help i got it worked so im stayin!!!!!!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Won,
  Plants look great but I would grow with the plant towards the light and not on it's side (1st photos, hehe...am I stoned???) I use tin foil in my oven to keep the cheese from melting and landing on the bottom...

and Cool Hand...
" yea my temps are running 83 85 lowest 80 when lights on highest 87 or so lights off around 73 -77 mainly so yea man do what ever you feel comfortable with people can tell you what to do but if your not fimilar and dont want to mess it up go with your own instints"

...any temps above 80 are bad no matter how good your instincts are... 


GG. "flat white paint is 65% reflective .. tin foil is 55%. 10% is just night and day better! pfft... sumtimes ppl mix up there personal preferences with actual facts.. soo be carful there seems like even mods are doing it."

Flat white paint is around 85-90 percent reflective while some people don't reflect at all, like vampires...


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 18, 2008)

thats just the way the plan grew yo.. the light is still up above it all. the plant seems to be growin to the side . im trying to lst it the other way but nature seems to be growing it that way on its own! i will be puttting a shelf and more lights for my cuts but only time and money will tell when im gonna do that!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

when you have minimal lumens the plant will grow to the side in search of light. mine does it very slightly. You can always turn the pot round or lst it so that it grows toward the light and each time u lst more turn the pot round a little. not sure if that makes sense. I mean like how that wicked link shows to lst round the pot but i'm not sure of the link sorry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey won...do you have a humidity dome on thnose clipings?..Things are looking Great Friend...And There is nothing wrong with The Power of Possitive thinking...If you work on it you can achieve 3 oz...Good luck and more Green Mojo for the Ladies


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 21, 2008)

no i dont have anything covering it. should I? the container i have them is a tupperware from my kitchen. would it be best if i put the lid on? i have this growth on the mama right around the stem that look like balls but just one roundish part? any clues on what? i know its a clone frome a female. is it possible to be a hermie?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2008)

Post up some pics my Friend...sound like it could be..I read that that could happen..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2008)

wonare1one said:
			
		

> no i dont have anything covering it. should I? the container i have them is a tupperware from my kitchen. would it be best if i put the lid on? i have this growth on the mama right around the stem that look like balls but just one roundish part? any clues on what? i know its a clone frome a female. is it possible to be a hermie?


 

Is she still in Veg?  Can you clip it off?


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 21, 2008)

check back in 10 min so you can please let me know!!


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 21, 2008)

yes im still in veg about 7-8 weeks. if i clip it i'll loose a nice healthy branch here's some pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey won..hard to tell what it is ..I would keep an eye on it..Is it just the one?  how many plants have this?   Give it another week and post some pics again friend


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 21, 2008)

It sounds like you are mistaking a female preflower for a male part, just my opinion without a better picture. Is there any way you can focus your camera on your questionable branch instead of behind your problem?


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 22, 2008)

thats pretty mucg the best i can get it without being all blurry! so would it be best to send into flower now?


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 22, 2008)

You don't have a focus button on the camera? When to send it into flower is up to you based on how big you want it to get. Remember it will probably double or even triple in size during flowering.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 23, 2008)

here's some photos 1 weeks exactly after i made my cuttlings! hey mal crane there's a close-up of the pic i put recently!! to me my plant is lookin GOLDEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2008)

*Looking real nice mang. :aok: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks Good to me won1..That last pic..is that a ball sack?Thanks for the pics


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks to you all that replied!!  4u2smoke i dont know what it is.. i posted that one for malcrane to let me know! someone told me it looks like pre-flower growth. i hope its not a male!!! its a clone from the local med shop so it shouldnt be. it was a xmas present from a friend and i dont think he would do that to me in fact i know he wouldnt!!!!!!!!! my cuttlings seem to be dryin out. i keep adding water w/superthrive to it but the leaves feel dry! there also is some green stuff that looks like moss in the water! should i change out the water in the container holding my cuts?


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 23, 2008)

That last pic you put up looks like a female pre-flower to me, but I could be wrong. This girl is looking great for all she's been through. You need to keep fresh water for your clones and remember they like high humidity so keep a dome over them. If there is algae in the water, you may have too much standing water, also try keeping the clones further from the light, it will help to promote root growth and slow the growth of the algae in your water.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

lookin good man! its hard to say what that is jus yet, but keep an eye out to see what it does. Hopefully its a female pre flower! When you gonna send her into flower??


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 26, 2008)

i wanna send her into flower now but got some questions?? i dont have another space to put my clones in so if i change the light period for my mama would it affect my clones? it would right? i cant really tell if there are any roots on my clones to change them to soil yet. how could i tell if there are roots? if it has roots i should put them in soil right? the big leaves on the clones are starting to die and i heard that will happen!! i do have a big plastic container that  i could place them in now that i think of it!!! if you look at my pics i have a little light fixture with 3500 lumens, would that be good enought to light my clones in?


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 27, 2008)

so tonight i felt a lil greenthumbish and did a lil transforming of my grow!! i moved my cuttlings to a different box to stay on 24/7 light hopefully to get some roots growing. pics are up! i changed  one of my bulbs in the floro to the orange spec to gradually introduce it to flowering for my mama plant!!! its about time i put it into flower!!!!! i will eventually change out both bulbs to the orange spec but i wanna slowly send it to flower. also to give me a chance to get the flower nutes that i dont have yet!! i also got four seeds from a recent quad i bought that i put into a wet towel in a bag that i put on top of my cable box to start. i will get another grow journal for that if they sprout. right now i have my mama plant at a 18/6 light schedule for 3 days and will change to 16/8 for 3 days, then to 14/10 for 3 days, then finally to 12/12 when second bulb is put in!!!!! i need some that green mojo to help my now 3 grows!!!!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 27, 2008)

wish ya luck, bro. :lama: 

about that "ring" around the branch?... that's just the plant fortifying it's attatchment of the branch to the stalk.

I wouldn't put my mother into flower until I have at least 2 rooted clones transplanted into small pots. you will know they are rooted when you see the roots start to grow out of the peet pellets.

if your clones don't take for whatever reason, you still have a donor to take clones from.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the tip yo! i dont care if the clones grow or not. well i do but it doesnt matter really. its my first grow and i could just get a clone from my buddy that grows a plant just to get clones from! anyone have any idea when to start feeding my mama some bat guano? thats the only thing i have til i get the funds and get down to the hydro shop to buy some bloom nutes. i plan to flower for 8 weeks as i vegged since DEC 25th, roughly 9 weeks, give or take a little!  i will definatly keep you all posted on my flower period!!!!! wish me luck and send some of that green mojo!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 27, 2008)

give the bat quanno right away... it's a vegging nute, and your girl is not very big at all, nor does it look like a larger grower, so I would let it veg for a couple more weeks, myself. you will deff increase yeild.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

lookin very secret lab man! that stuff's some straight up grinch...haha!​


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 27, 2008)

i think i will continue to vegg in that box from now on!! but i'm not sure if its large enough! but, i love the  discreet look!!!!!



i have a question to ask.... will transplanting my mama to a larger pot put her through some stress? if so would i ruin my flower period? i kinda wanna put her in a larger pot thats why i ask!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure man, it may do her some good, fresh space and all that, but i'm no expert. That is a neat lookin set up man! How are your temps atm?


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 29, 2008)

in my grow room or grow tub? grow room> 75-80 never below 70. 82 was highest but kicked my fan on!


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 1, 2008)

so 2 of my 4 seeds have popped to some roots and planted them into soil this morning... for some reason my cuttlings have not grown any roots yet. today is 2 weeks since i've cut them. is that normal time for them to have not gotten any roots? i now have them in a tub with temps at 85-90 and humidity @ 100%. am i being a lil impatient? or are they just not gonna grow anything? mama plant is doing very well at the moment!!! i havent fed her in 4 days since i gave it some bat guano!!! im waiting to get down to the hydro shop to buy some ff big bloom nute and start the ff feed schedule. i'll get that this weekend and keep you you all posted!


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 7, 2008)

whats up fellow growers.. so for the past week i got a real good update.. first my mama plant i transplanted to a bigger home(pot), there are couple pics that you could see. also, four of my six cuttlings have rooted and are now in a new soil home!!! one cut just wont make it, and i still have one sitting in water w/superthrive still. i got the ff organic soil this time so hopefully it'll make these babies a better turnout!! 


questions......
when is a good time to feed my babies after i transplanted them?
when with nutes? how often? would my tub box that they are in, is that a good veg box till mama is done in 6 weeks to move them to that room?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey  won1...looking good...clones can take a while..I know I have tried them all...but seeems to be 10-18 days for me...Do you use a dome?..I didnt see one...I use fox farm nutes..when I put my clones into the soil I start useing "BIG BLOOM"   1 TBL spoon/Gallon water..for the first two feedings and then fallow the soil schedual...Good luck my friend


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 8, 2008)

dome? my tub has a lid i just have to open it to be able to take some pics. i have the ff big bloom and grow big. your saying to feed my clones with big bloom? wouldnt it use grow big?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Friend...Happy Saturday....Do you have the Fox Farm feeding sched 4 soil?..It says cuttings and seedlings take 2 TBL per gallon water...I use 1 TBL..first week..2TBL..second week and then fallow chart in same fasion..start at 1/2% work up..I didn't see the Lid/Dome on your clones..But in order to photos you would need to remove it...After I have established roots...I plant the whole thing in 1 Gal pots be sure to have soil moist..I give them their last clone nute and have been watering and misting..Check out my GJ I just posted some nice looking clones at diffrent stages..Anyway Great Job and Keep it GREEN my Friend


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks i do have the schedule and your right it does say that!!  how often do i feed my clones? every 3 days? also, with my mama plant in flower would it be okay to use water and vinegar to bring the ph down? its sittin around 7.2-7.5.


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 11, 2008)

the first 3 pics are of a clone that a friend gave me. it kinda looks like it was cut when it was in flower!! tiny growth has crystals and hairs(trichs i believe?). others are my 4 of 5 that are in soil. one is patiently taking its time. also with the new intake/exhaust i took from an old computer. 


AND FINALLY my mama plant!!!!! shes looking great in my opinion.... cant wait till buds start growing! she's got some mighty colas!!!



one question??? now that shes in a larger pot how often do i feed? not the 2 inch rule anymore right? i finally got the big bloom.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good bro, just have patience..


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 12, 2008)

They look a little gloomy


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 13, 2008)

so the last clone i waiting for finally rooted!!! yeaaaa!!  so i know have 3 clones of my trainwreckXromulin and an unknown one that i traded with a friend for.  of one my clones i transplanted to a bigger pot!! all is well though MP!!


Canna ManThey look a little gloomy


what do you mean by gloomy?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

good to hear its all lookin up man  bud is on its way to you


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 13, 2008)

hey thorn! question 4 ya? i just put my mama into a bigger pot and how often should i feed her? not the 2 inch rule right? and when would be best  to feed when lights come on or before they go off?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

I'djust let the soil dry until it feels dry through  a couple of inches when you stick your finger into the soil then give her a nice long water and leave it to dry up again and repeat. I usually water near the end of the light on period or when their off so it allows the water time to soak into the soil before any heat of the light can evapourate it off. hope this helps


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 30, 2008)

I havent posted in over a week, so lets look at what i got here.......  my mama is in its 3 week i believe of budding!!! and its looking mighty tasty!!! buds aree comin in just right. and boy does she stink!!! check out the pics fellow growers!! any tips on how to help the smell?  i am on a tight budget!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking very nice my friend. Nice work with those clones. You are well on your way. I wish you the best of luck with those ladies. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow look at those budsssssssss  they look great! Not sure about smell yet but i know there are others on the site that can help you out there


----------



## wonare1one (Apr 13, 2008)

:watchplant: :watchplant: So in roughly 3 weeks i will be choppin her down!!!!!! i wish i could bud longer but i have a feww waiting to be bloomed!!!! i fed her for the last time with nutes on monday..to flush her! should i give her one more? i built a new box in my closet for my vegging plants so i moved it all to one room finally!!!! my colas are lookin real nice. i was runnin kinda broke for a while and forgot to get the ff tiger bloom, but a friend said its okay just dont forget with your other ones!! he said to stop giving it nutes but i would like a second opinion? i fed her last with ff big bloom and phosphoload. i do plan to get cha ching in a couple of days when would be the right time to start that?        take a look....... :watchplant::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey wonareone1...Looking good my friend...If you are looking to harvest in three weeks I would plan on giving nutes maybe one more time...IMO I wouldnt use the Cha-ching on this grow..how did you diterming what nutes to use?  I use all the nutes from fox farm on their sched..if I was to choose nutes I would use grow big in veg and big bloom and Beasty blooms in flower...Your friend is correct you can stop giving nutes and just feed water..And the last week befor  chop don't water let the medium dry out..chop when lights come on..I noticed you have a moister reader in the soil..not recommended to leave in dirt this will ruin your tester faster..just my .2  More Green MOJO for you my friend


----------



## wonare1one (Apr 24, 2008)

from monday the 21st will be the last 2 weeks of flower!! so on cinco de mayo after im all drunk i will be chopping the lady down!! my other mama will go into flower on the 1st to help me time it better. here are a few pics.. one plant doesnt look too well(im sure you can tell which one), its a clone a friend gave me. it seems like it wants to bud already, i have it on 24/7 light and feedin it grow big, just like the others. the 2 seeds i planted are lookin nice, i wish i knew what they were?!?! check them out!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

The ladies are looking great my friend. Keep up the great work. Definitely keep us posted on the ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2008)

*Your doing a great job mang. :aok:  Keep it up and you'll be smoking before ya know it. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies.  *


----------



## wonare1one (May 1, 2008)

without having the scope to look at the crystals, when would be the right time to chop her down? im currently waiting for the soil to dry out for me to chop but im curious on when the right time is! im gonna read on how to cure so in a a couple of weeks from now i'll be smokin some trainwreckXromulin!!!!!


----------



## FLA Funk (May 1, 2008)

I hear that when it looks like its ready, wait 1-2 more weeks or when all the trichs look mostly amber IMO. Congratulations on your harvest, it sounds delicious. I'd love to see a pic of the finished product.


----------



## smokybear (May 1, 2008)

I would definitely get the scope from radio shack. That will help you to decide when to harvest. If not, I would wait until about half of the hairs are withered and brown and then chop...I would get the scope though. Much easier. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## wonare1one (May 1, 2008)

what kind of scope? what is it called?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2008)

*It's called a Illuminated Microscope. Cost about $10 or so at Radio Shack.  *


			
				wonare1one said:
			
		

> what kind of scope? what is it called?


----------



## wonare1one (May 2, 2008)

hey thanks for the pic im going to day to get it so i'll let all know when im choppin!~~~~~


----------



## wonare1one (May 6, 2008)

the lady has been chopped!!! i have one of my two bagseeds in flower to see what comes of them, and 2 clones from my mama trainwreck that were put into flower lastnight after the chop! my turnout was pretty good i think for my first grow!! got some nice buds off her! how much weight would i lose off of her. i didnt feed her for over a week!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest wonare1one. :aok: It's early in the morning and i just got up but i'm pretty sure your gonna lose about 70% during the drying and curing process.   Great job on the grow it's only gonna get better. *


----------



## wonare1one (May 14, 2008)

so after weighing it all i got 16.4g.  not bad for my first grow, it'll for sure be better my next time around!! its curing right now so i havent tasted! but smells beta!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang. :aok: Just remember it's 16.4 grams of FREE bud that you grew. :hubba:   Like i said before your grows will only get better as well as your growing skills. Great job.  *


----------



## wonare1one (Jun 5, 2008)

so its been a few weeks since ive posted(since my first harvest!). and i want to apologize to all that assisted me through first grow! 

i do have three plants in bloom right now! 1 for sure male, and the other 2 are from seed so waiting to be able to tell! i will post some pics in a bit to get some opinions!


----------



## wonare1one (Jun 16, 2008)

so the 3  i have in flower are going right on schedule!! one is 7wk in flower, second is 4wk, and 3rd is in 4th wk. here are some pics. they are cell phone pics because i cant find my digital cam charger


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

hey my friend...any updates..lol...how wsa the Harvest?

I know this is old but just checking..lol


----------

